# Firmware Build 2018.24.7 d133af3 (7/9/18)



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Just installed on a Model 3 in New Mexico.

Hopefully this one gets better fleet-wide installation on Model 3.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Interesting - and only on a 3 at this point. The last version 24.1 had crept on up to 47 cars on teslafi over the last 3 days, so now on to a new version. 

Calling 3 owners in NM - any notes you care to share?


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

GDN said:


> Interesting - and only on a 3 at this point. The last version 24.1 had crept on up to 47 cars on teslafi over the last 3 days, so now on to a new version.
> 
> Calling 3 owners in NM - any notes you care to share?


I'm actually surprised it still has .24.x. We're a few weeks past 24 and I expected the next update to be from an entirely different week. The 24.7 suggests that this is a bug fix from 24.1 but I've seen some updates in the past that do throw in some significant differences despite the same week nomenclature.

There are lots of Model 3 owners that were impatient to get 24.1 due to the slow rollout. Now a new version is out and if they irritated their SvC or Mobile Ranger to push the old version, they can't use another "get out of jail" free card for this new one. The software update game NEVER ENDS. Sometimes 3 or 4 versions come out before I get the new one. Such is life....

"Patience, young padawan...."


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

A second install in Ohio on a Model 3 within a little more than an hour.

Looks like Tesla is trying to quickly verify this update to get the wifi, overheat protection and speed limiting features out to the majority of Model 3 owners that haven't yet been updated. if so, this version could blast out within the next few days.


----------



## lxzm (Jun 21, 2017)

That was me -- just got the update! I have really poor cellular reception around here and wasn't getting any of the updates, so they scheduled mobile service to come update my car, and take care of a couple of other minor issues . As near as I can tell, I don't have any features other than those that came with 24.1, so I assume .7 is bug fixes.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

lxzm said:


> That was me -- just got the update! I have really poor cellular reception around here and wasn't getting any of the updates, so they scheduled mobile service to come update my car, and take care of a couple of other minor issues . As near as I can tell, I don't have any features other than those that came with 24.1, so I assume .7 is bug fixes.


AWESOME! It really seems like you would need to have the wifi since you don't get cellular out there. If you're the Model 3 on TeslaFi, it would make a lot of sense to me because that car was previously on 2018.18.13 which is at least 4 versions behind....

Make sure you drive a little extra so Tesla can get some validity testing done to make sure this version isn't buggy. You would be helping out the rest of your Tesla family to get this version to wide release status faster!


----------



## lxzm (Jun 21, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> AWESOME! It really seems like you would need to have the wifi since you don't get cellular out there. If you're the Model 3 on TeslaFi, it would make a lot of sense to me because that car was previously on 2018.18.13 which is at least 4 versions behind....
> 
> Make sure you drive a little extra so Tesla can get some validity testing done to make sure this version isn't buggy. You would be helping out the rest of your Tesla family to get this version to wide release status faster!


Ha! Believe me, I'll be driving it as much as I possibly can! Yes, I'm the one on TeslaFi.

On a related note -- I was hoping that once I got wifi I'd be able to pre-condition my car through the app, in addition to using summon. I've read that maybe summon requires cellular service and won't work over wifi? I seem to be unable to make it work in my garage, unfortunately. But I didn't realize that the other controls wouldn't work over wifi either -- is that what others are finding? Our mobile tech seemed to think everything should work, but he's checking into it further.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

The bugs I have seen on 24.1 are: 1. Terrible echo for other party on cell calls, 2. Intermittent audio on incoming call, and 3. Today as I was about to complete supercharging the car just went dead. Manually rebooting finally got it back but had me worried for a minute. On a positive note, I was accelerating through an intersection when a guy at a gas station pulled out in front of me and the collision warning was set off as I was approaching him too fast (I was prepared to pull around him and had started to do that before I slowed down as I anticipated he might pull out in front of me). Love having WiFi as AT&T is crappy in my garage and area around me house. I haven't tried AP on this version yet.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

John Griffith said:


> The bugs I have seen on 24.1 are: 1. Terrible echo for other party on cell calls, 2. Intermittent audio on incoming call, and 3. Today as I was about to complete supercharging the car just went dead. Manually rebooting finally got it back but had me worried for a minute. On a positive note, I was accelerating through an intersection when a guy at a gas station pulled out in front of me and the collision warning was set off as I was approaching him too fast (I was prepared to pull around him and had started to do that before I slowed down as I anticipated he might pull out in front of me). Love having WiFi as AT&T is crappy in my garage and area around me house. I haven't tried AP on this version yet.


I can say that number 1 exists on 21.9 as well - bad phone echo for the caller. Hope they are getting the bugs worked out of all of it.


----------



## lxzm (Jun 21, 2017)

John Griffith said:


> Love having WiFi as AT&T is crappy in my garage and area around me house. I haven't tried AP on this version yet.


I'll try to test phone calls and see if it's still a problem on 24.7

As for WiFi, what are you able to do that you couldn't do without it? I can stream music and load maps, but can't seem to control the car in any way (summon, precondition, honk, lights, remote start still don't work unless I have a cellular signal).


----------



## theonlysamiam (Oct 31, 2017)

Car is at the service center and received this update from 21.9. Can’t wait to get it back to use summon!


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

I’m looking forward to the new build.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

My charge port has been behaving strangely and not opening from the screen so that might be fixed in this.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I've had quite a few little oddities that I hope 24.7 clears up. This mornings was I opened the app, it connected to my car and got it all woken up. I then put my phone in my pocket and went to the garage. My car doors wouldn't unlock for me! I pulled my phone out and as soon as I unlocked it, the Tesla app was still open and up... and the car doors unlocked. Never had that before...


----------



## ColoradoModel3 (Jul 28, 2017)

BigBri said:


> My charge port has been behaving strangely and not opening from the screen so that might be fixed in this.


I've noticed this in 21.9 - I think I have it narrowed down to not opening after I park and the brake pedal is in use. After removing my foot from the pedal, then pressing the onscreen button opens the charge port.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

24.7 just installed on a 3 in Texas per Teslafi - total of 3 tracked cars.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

ColoradoModel3 said:


> I've noticed this in 21.9 - I think I have it narrowed down to not opening after I park and the brake pedal is in use. After removing my foot from the pedal, then pressing the onscreen button opens the charge port.


Yeah this seems right. I noticed today it tended to work once removing my foot from the break but not always.. but way more reliable then with the foot on the break. I also noticed the speed with which is closes at seems to vary too...sometimes there is quite a bit of force and sometimes it closes at the same speed it opened.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I actually got this update yesterday... whoops that's what my tech gave me.
let me post some screens


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## lxzm (Jun 21, 2017)

John Griffith said:


> The bugs I have seen on 24.1 are: 1. Terrible echo for other party on cell calls, 2. Intermittent audio on incoming call


FWIW, I haven't done extensive testing, but so far both incoming and outgoing calls sound great on both ends.


----------



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

I had some work done by Mobile Tech and have 24.7 on my M3 now. But i dont see Cabin Overheat... Am i missing something? I do have the wifi and the release notes look the same as 24.1.....


----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

MrMatt said:


> I had some work done by Mobile Tech and have 24.7 on my M3 now. But i dont see Cabin Overheat... Am i missing something? I do have the wifi and the release notes look the same as 24.1.....
> 
> View attachment 11333
> View attachment 11332


Click on the gear on top right of Safety & Security


----------



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

viperd said:


> Click on the gear on top right of Safety & Security


D'OH. :sweatsmile: Thx, @viperd glad I'm not crazy... I don't really understand why the gear is even there. The whole screen is settings!


----------



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

Anyone see/know anything that 24.7 specifically brings/fixes/adds/etc.?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@MrMatt I dont think they ever tell us unless its a big bug... I think this is my 5th update and ive never seen it written out someone else can chime in if they know differently


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MrMatt said:


> Anyone see/know anything that 24.7 specifically brings/fixes/adds/etc.?


I think the notes posted earlier looked very similar to 24.1 so must just be some fixes to 24.1, they didn't increment the week number and make it a new release. It looks like it's on 6 cars now - all of them 3's.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@GDN where do you find the notes that say this?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

relidtm said:


> @GDN where do you find the notes that say this?


@relidtm posted them up in post 19 of this thread. Firmware Build 2018.24.7 d133af3 (7/9/18) I think the only place to find them is when you install the release in the car. Of those that are posted the major functions are the same that were in 24.1 and even still have the "in memory" note.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Ahh thats what I thought. I didn't know if there was something like fixed Bluetooth issues with Android phones that I didn't know about


----------



## theonlysamiam (Oct 31, 2017)

Got my car back from the service center with this software loaded and tried summon as soon as I got home :fearscream::fearscream:


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

theonlysamiam said:


> Got my car back from the service center with this software loaded and tried summon as soon as I got home :fearscream::fearscream:


AND?!?!?!?!

Is your car at the bottom of the driveway in a ditch?


----------



## theonlysamiam (Oct 31, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> AND?!?!?!?!
> 
> Is your car at the bottom of the driveway in a ditch?


Huge possibility considering how many times I summoned it back and forth, but luckily no ditch near me


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm hanging out on 18.3. Am I missing something?


----------



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

aquadoggie said:


> I'm hanging out on 18.3. Am I missing something?


Woah, yes. You should call in and get them to push down at least the one with the braking fix asap.


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> Woah, yes. You should call in and get them to push down at least the one with the braking fix asap.


Yeah, just called and they said they can't push updates unless the car gives you a message that an update failed. So I just have to wait, as they get pushed out according to VIN.

Not sure how much I believe that.


----------



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

aquadoggie said:


> Yeah, just called and they said they can't push updates unless the car gives you a message that an update failed. So I just have to wait, as they get pushed out according to VIN..


Me neither.... Got any other "issues" you can call about and have a Mobile Service Call come out and ask the tech to do it? I didn't even ask him and he upgraded me from 24.1 to 24.7.


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> Me neither.... Got any other "issues" you can call about and have a Mobile Service Call come out and ask the tech to do it? I didn't even ask him and he upgraded me from 24.1 to 24.7.


Nope. She runs like a gem.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

Just accepted delivery today and have this version already installed. Nice


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

When I stopped for a charge on my way through Cincy today, the service guys took my VIN and said they’d push the 24.7 update to me this afternoon. It’s 10:26 pm. No update.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Brokedoc said:


> Just installed on a Model 3 in New Mexico.
> 
> Hopefully this one gets better fleet-wide installation on Model 3.


I hope this doesn't upset you but as an old and I mean really old Marine I notice the flag on your hood is backwards. The field of blue should always be on the flags own right.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Bill Hoffer said:


> I hope this doesn't upset you but as an old and I mean really old Marine I notice the flag on your hood is backwards. The field of blue should always be on the flags own right.


Thanks. I thought it didn't look right but the way the eyelets were on the flag, it was easier for me to hook the star side on the short edge of the hood.

Next year I will try to find a way to flip it around or I think it may fit correctly on the Model 3 hood's dimensions.


----------



## Jeremy Rosser (Jul 30, 2017)

I am still in 21.9. Feels like forever since my last update.


----------



## hamtonp (Mar 29, 2018)

@Jeremy Rosser 
Sorry but I have to ask.
Is this you? 
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/36/4c/3e/364c3ed336b0c14c12ffdb3966ecf88b.jpg


----------



## Jeremy Rosser (Jul 30, 2017)

hamtonp said:


> @Jeremy Rosser
> Sorry but I have to ask.
> Is this you?
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/36/4c/3e/364c3ed336b0c14c12ffdb3966ecf88b.jpg


Nope not me


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Jeremy Rosser said:


> I am still in 21.9. Feels like forever since my last update.


We'll eventually get to where they aren't that common. Which will be a good thing! 
My wife has only had 2 or 3 updates on her Model S since she got it last September, meanwhile us Model 3 owners seem to be getting them rather frequently...I think it's made her wonder why. Personally I think it's because the current build is working so well.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Brokedoc said:


> Thanks. I thought it didn't look right but the way the eyelets were on the flag, it was easier for me to hook the star side on the short edge of the hood.
> 
> Next year I will try to find a way to flip it around or I think it may fit correctly on the Model 3 hood's dimensions.


I hear you! Thanks!


----------



## Scrapps (Sep 17, 2017)

My buddy got his car yesterday and it came with 24.7 on. When I asked the sales guys if they service center could update mine they looked at my like I was speaking a different language.


----------



## VBruce (Feb 18, 2018)

@Scrapps, You probably speak geek!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

We had the DFW meet up this morning. Great to meet so many local owners. We had about 15 Model 3s. A couple of S's and an X. 
The fun came at the service center where we went after the Meet and Greet. 
We had just asked the Service Advisor about updates while at the service center. He said it is Geo Fenced and they see the cars in the area. If it needs an update, it will send it automatically. Funny thing is right after that I got a notification that a download was ready. BINGO! Got home and updated to 24.7.
Out of the cars that came to the service center without 24.7, only I got it. I musta parked in the lucky space. 
It seems to be working great. WiFi is hooked up. Got the speed limit and overheat protection. But cant access the homelink from the app as I don't have Autopilot.

But I apparently interrupted the download and it did some funky things. Like showing my car as black, showing the rainbow road Easter egg (I don't have EAP) and it let me mess with some Autopilot setting and even showed the follow distance being set with the scroll wheel. I thought I got free Autopilot! But it said UPDATE UNSUCCESSFUL so I was concerned that it was gonna be unstable so I did the 2 finger salute and it did its thing and it went back to normal and shows a successful install (with no AP ). So I musta interrupted the install somehow when I went to check on it (we had some errands to run).


----------



## tEqualsM3paired (Jul 9, 2018)

This seems like the right place for my first post. I just took delivery of my M3 on July 5th with firmware version 18.4, I saw the owner's response that has 18.3 installed where service told them it pushed by VIN and they just have to wait. 

I consider myself to be a relatively patient person or at least I did until I caught myself trying every suggestion I could find on the internet; Driving around aimlessly 
finding a location with full cellular signal 
driving to/near the delivery center (Charlotte/Matthews, NC) 
Et cetera

That's when I realized I must have been lying to myself all these years. Either that or this gorgeous car has transformed me into an impatient monster. (As far as I can remember I was never "that guy" screaming at the microwave to hurry up) I did notice that it took four days for my GPS to stop showing my car in Alabama (and one hour behind on the clock) and update my location to Matthews, NC (Where I took delivery and live).

I certainly don't want to bother the service center, especially if there is nothing they can do. 

Do you think the four day GPS delay could be related to my firmware delay?


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

tEqualsM3paired said:


> This seems like the right place for my first post. I just took delivery of my M3 on July 5th with firmware version 18.4, I saw the owner's response that has 18.3 installed where service told them it pushed by VIN and they just have to wait.
> 
> I consider myself to be a relatively patient person or at least I did until I caught myself trying every suggestion I could find on the internet; Driving around aimlessly
> finding a location with full cellular signal
> ...


Seems odd that a car delivered just a few days ago would still be on 18.3. Mine has a VIN 191xx, built April 20 (with EAP and FSD) and delivered June 22, and came with 21.3 (but no sign of 24.7 yet...)


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I have this 24.7 version now. I still have an issue where the favorites images on Slacker dissapear and just becoming white boxes with music notes. It’s hard to tell which station I’m selecting. Seems like it might be tied to the LTE signal? They randomly appear normal again after driving. I’m thinking the signal is not as good at my house so maybe they can’t fully load.

Also, I have the red brake! indicator and low washer fluid warning that stay on the screen for a couple minutes after starting to drive. The first time I saw the brake one I stopped cause I thought something was wrong. Now I just ignore it.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> We had the DFW meet up this morning. Great to meet so many local owners. We had about 15 Model 3s. A couple of S's and an X.
> The fun came at the service center where we went after the Meet and Greet.
> We had just asked the Service Advisor about updates while at the service center. He said it is Geo Fenced and they see the cars in the area. If it needs an update, it will send it automatically. Funny thing is right after that I got a notification that a download was ready. BINGO! Got home and updated to 24.7.
> Out of the cars that came to the service center without 24.7, only I got it. I musta parked in the lucky space.
> ...


Glad it all straightened out. Since we know they try and push to every car that joins their WiFi I know where to go sit during lunch for sure now.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

12xxx. No update yet, still on 21.9  Got a buddy on 14xxx and he got updated yesterday. Updates don't seem VIN related.

Would love that overheat protection. It was 115 degrees here last week, 126 degrees in the car.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

Any SC that tells you they can’t push an update is yanking your chain. When I asked my SC (Dublin) to push 24.1 while it was there for other things they said they automatically push the latest before releasing the car.


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

On this update as well as the one before, I've had a couple of situations where I'd have just entered the car, pressed on the brake pedal to turn it on, the warning lights come on and go off as expected, but then I cannot change the gear at all i.e. its stuck in park.
The only way to fix it so far has been to get out of the car, close the door, lock and unlock and try again.... frustrating for sure.


----------



## tEqualsM3paired (Jul 9, 2018)

Alright, you guys have convinced me to give in to my impatient impulses and I will swing by the SC tomorrow. I should anyway since my "Delivery Specialist" or whatever they are called said he would call me back after I told him about the GPS not updating. I never did hear back from him.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I had a weird thing happen today. I got in the car and the screen stayed off. I waited a minute or so and it started rebooting. It rebooted then went back to normal. Has anyone else had this happen?

Also I noticed it seems delayed recognizing the phone key to drive now that I have this new firmware. It will ask for the keycard first.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Sjohnson20 said:


> I had a weird thing happen today. I got in the car and the screen stayed off. I waited a minute or so and it started rebooting. It rebooted then went back to normal. Has anyone else had this happen?
> 
> Also I noticed it seems delayed recognizing the phone key to drive now that I have this new firmware. It will ask for the keycard first.


Be had this same thing happen and I'm still on 21.9


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

As someone told me today when I was complaining my phone still can’t make calls in the car without echo on the other end, these minor annoyances must all be “low priority” for Tesla


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

Whenever I park my Model 3 and exit, shortly after it enters a deep sleep state, thus making it impossible to access through the app. (Although, it always remains awake if I keep the A/C running, it's annoying that I have to do this within about 10 minutes of exiting.) I'm wondering if anyone else had the same issue and the new update fixed the waking up issue.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

MGallo said:


> Any SC that tells you they can't push an update is yanking your chain. When I asked my SC (Dublin) to push 24.1 while it was there for other things they said they automatically push the latest before releasing the car.


Taking Quicksilver in for Service this coming Friday for some minor issues from delivery. Hoping to see the new software when I pick her up. Hope you're right.


----------



## bill clinton (Jun 24, 2018)

dang hopefully im hoping to get one of these new updates soon, still stuck on 18.13 unfortunately


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

I was promised an update by the Cincy Service Center last Wednesday but I never got it. I’ve reported a lot of bugs over the past three weeks. Is it possible they withhold updates while investigating reported bug alerts from that VIN?


----------



## tim-sutherland (Apr 8, 2018)

TesLou said:


> I was promised an update by the Cincy Service Center last Wednesday but I never got it. I've reported a lot of bugs over the past three weeks. Is it possible they withhold updates while investigating reported bug alerts from that VIN?


That's an interesting thought. I got the first couple of updates quickly but haven't gotten the last 2 yet. I also have been reporting more bugs.

Maybe I will try to skip minor bug reporting between the next two updates to see if I get it quickly.


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

Well, I’m starting to believe that the geofencing and service ticket open equals a software push. I’m waiting for a new gear stalk as the top grey part seems to be lifting away and isn’t as tight as the left turning stalk.

I had to supercharge yesterday at a service centre because my home charger has stopped working (sounds like overheating in the board or breaker). Stayed there for 50 mins. Woke up this morning to a software update notification (my first) to instal 24.7. I was previously on 21.9.

I don’t see Summon yet but I may need to go into the car and turn it on. I do see speed limit. No cabin overheat in the app (again, it might be something I need to turn on inside the car). 

I hope this is as stable as 21.9 and that others get theirs soon.


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

Sjohnson20 said:


> I had a weird thing happen today. I got in the car and the screen stayed off. I waited a minute or so and it started rebooting. It rebooted then went back to normal. Has anyone else had this happen?
> 
> Also I noticed it seems delayed recognizing the phone key to drive now that I have this new firmware. It will ask for the keycard first.


Q... Was it hot? happened to me yesterday sitting in the sun, had to turn on the AC remotely with the app in the driver seat cuz I could not see the screen


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

wait the implement bug over voice has been reported? or is it still that form online?


----------



## MacMcIntire (Apr 4, 2017)

Sjohnson20 said:


> I have this 24.7 version now. I still have an issue where the favorites images on Slacker dissapear and just becoming white boxes with music notes. It's hard to tell which station I'm selecting. Seems like it might be tied to the LTE signal? They randomly appear normal again after driving. I'm thinking the signal is not as good at my house so maybe they can't fully load.
> 
> Also, I have the red brake! indicator and low washer fluid warning that stay on the screen for a couple minutes after starting to drive. The first time I saw the brake one I stopped cause I thought something was wrong. Now I just ignore it.


I too have the brake light and washer fluid low indicator. I contacted Tesla and they confirmed it is a bug that will be fixed soon.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

cain04 said:


> Well, I'm starting to believe that the geofencing and service ticket open equals a software push. I'm waiting for a new gear stalk as the top grey part seems to be lifting away and isn't as tight as the left turning stalk.
> 
> I had to supercharge yesterday at a service centre because my home charger has stopped working (sounds like overheating in the board or breaker). Stayed there for 50 mins. Woke up this morning to a software update notification (my first) to instal 24.7. I was previously on 21.9.
> 
> ...


Confirmed from a Tesla mechanic on Saturday. If you are in range and connect to the Tesla WiFi they indeed try and push an update if your car needs it. He says it's just one of the automated thing they can do that can save them time having to do it manually.

It doesn't truly seem like it happens to everyone every time, but indeed it has been reported multiple times that just being near the Service Center a SW update does get pushed. There was a group of us at the Plano Service Center for just an hour on Saturday and one guy got the pop up while we were there. We didn't all get it (could have been out of range), but one did for sure. We were there about an hour.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GDN said:


> Confirmed from a Tesla mechanic on Saturday. If you are in range and connect to the Tesla WiFi they indeed try and push an update if your car needs it. He says it's just one of the automated thing they can do that can save them time having to do it manually.
> 
> It doesn't truly seem like it happens to everyone every time, but indeed it has been reported multiple times that just being near the Service Center a SW update does get pushed. There was a group of us at the Plano Service Center for just an hour on Saturday and one guy got the pop up while we were there. We didn't all get it (could have been out of range), but one did for sure. We were there about an hour.


So basically every time we see a new version on TeslaFi I should go sit in the Tesla parking lot (1.8 miles from my office) for lunch?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So basically every time we see a new version on TeslaFi I should go sit in the Tesla parking lot (1.8 miles from my office) for lunch?


That is my plan, when I get to drive the car. Not driving it right now because my route takes me down a road that is being repaved, so I won't drive it with all of the debris. Once they get the road done, I will be driving and sitting at the SC for lunch each time there is an update.

I do have witnesses to this comment from the mechanic, and we did get one update out of about 14 cars in just one hours time.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Bjorn (YouTuber) did this for the model x in both us and america it didn't work!


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

relidtm said:


> Bjorn (YouTuber) did this for the model x in both us and america it didn't work!


Both US _and_ America?

BTW, from your earlier post, you should definitely have summon. Did you enable it in the car?

Customizing Summon
Before operating Summon, use the touchscreen to enable it. Touch Controls > Autopilot > Summon > ON.
Then touch Customize to specify how Summon operates whenever it parks or retrieves your vehicle:


----------



## Daniel D. (Mar 21, 2017)

I just received the update but it is labeled as 2018.24.8. Anyone else have this?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

MGallo said:


> Both US _and_ America?
> 
> BTW, from your earlier post, you should definitely have summon. Did you enable it in the car?
> 
> ...


yeah, I have summon I'm sure of it got it right away. I am just unable to get it to go in my garage only out.

lmao i really got to stop posting during meetings both the United States ( i believe he did it in California) and he did it in Norway (Europe) he said something to the effect of this is a rumor no reason to be a stalker


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

RIP_OPEC said:


> Whenever I park my Model 3 and exit, shortly after it enters a deep sleep state, thus making it impossible to access through the app. (Although, it always remains awake if I keep the A/C running, it's annoying that I have to do this within about 10 minutes of exiting.) I'm wondering if anyone else had the same issue and the new update fixed the waking up issue.


are you running android?
have you tried keeping your app always awake... this was my issue before id say now it works 90% of the time vs 50


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Daniel D. said:


> I just received the update but it is labeled as 2018.24.8. Anyone else have this?


You are likely the first. Teslafi doesn't show any existing registered cars with that version and 24.7 has still hit one more car today. Any updated notes or the same notes that most others have reported with 24.1 and 24.7?

WIll be interesting to see what happens the remainder of the day.

24.8 discussions over here - Firmware Build 2018.24.8 25f83c2 (7/17/18)


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

Using iPhone X. and the app is allowed to run in the background. In my case, it worked 0% of the time after entering hibernation mode.


----------



## tEqualsM3paired (Jul 9, 2018)

I just wanted to update everyone. I waited until today to go to the delivery center and I am now running 2018.24.8
Woohooooo!

Now I can go back to being the calm, patient, logical/science minded guy I have always been. I have been a HUGE Tesla fan since I first learned about them in 2005 but until March 31, 2016 they were a bit out of my reach.

I didn't get a copy of the "Side Effects may include" sheet that is normally given with prescription medications (like a Model 3) so i can claim ignorance on the "Impatient Monster"

The guys were really nice and said that they are not normally allowed to request a firmware update (especially now that so many M3s have been delivered/scheduled) but they requested a push for mine and about 30 minutes after I got back home I got the (Update available) notification on my phone. It looks like 24.8 is probably just (24.7+bug fixes) since the release notes have not changed but I am just stoked about having Wifi and Summon available to me now.

I had not (until today) noticed a few hardware issues with my M3, nothing major but I will post in the Hardware thread about those. 
Edited for this ---> _Gotta love that "Forum Search" function, my biggest hardware issue was answered with the first search I did! *Thanks "3V Pilot"* _

Glad to be part of the M3OC family and super excited about FINALLY owning a Tesla!


----------



## VBruce (Feb 18, 2018)

Sjohnson20 said:


> I had a weird thing happen today. I got in the car and the screen stayed off. I waited a minute or so and it started rebooting. It rebooted then went back to normal. Has anyone else had this happen?
> 
> Also I noticed it seems delayed recognizing the phone key to drive now that I have this new firmware. It will ask for the keycard first.


I had a similar experience for the first time today. However, my screen just stayed black. I became impatient and rebooted the car by stepping on the brake and depressing both thumb wheels on the steering wheel. The car rebooted and behaved normally. I have 2018.21.9. Perhaps another case of local entropic flow?


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Today my phone key was really delayed. When I tried to open the door it was still locked. Then once I got in the car it wanted me to use the keycard to drive. After waiting a minute or so it decided to let me go with the phone key. Happened about 3 times in a row. It seemed to lock fine when I walked away. Just entering and driving was an issue. I rebooted the phone so hopefully that fixes it.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Posted under another thread already.
Service center tried in vain to push the latest firmware to my car today. All attempts failed. They don't know what to do. ;-(


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

@slotti - his brain is full. They will call engineering and get it sorted out. I've heard a couple of stories very similar. FWIW - 24.8 has rolled out to 5 registered cars on Teslafi today. More than anything previously. Maybe they are thinking it is solid and starting to roll it to more cars. Who knows.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So I have WiFi hooked up but it doesn’t seem to be connected after the car is off. 
When I turn the car on, it shows no connectivity sometimes for a second or two or just LTE and the WiFi isn’t connected. If I touch the LTE symbol, it says WiFi is off and then I have to turn it on and then it finds my network. 

Is anyone else seeing this? 

I guess it really doesn’t matter as I have the unlimited premium data but WiFi is how the new Maps are downloaded and I heard via twitter that a map update is being pushed. But there doesn’t appear to be a notification this is done as they had done in the past for the S/X.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> So I have WiFi hooked up but it doesn't seem to be connected after the car is off.
> When I turn the car on, it shows no connectivity sometimes for a second or two or just LTE and the WiFi isn't connected. If I touch the LTE symbol, it says WiFi is off and then I have to turn it on and then it finds my network.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this?
> ...


We're you plugged in? Wonder if that makes a difference?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> We're you plugged in? Wonder if that makes a difference?


No I wasn't but don't think that would have anything to do with it. I believe the car sleeps the same regardless


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> No I wasn't but don't think that would have anything to do with it. I believe the car sleeps the same regardless


 Can't say much about the car, I know you saw it was disconnected. Do you have any tools to watch your home network? There is an app called Fing, it can watch your network and show you what is connected. It was a stand alone app and think it will still work that way, but they also now have a physical device that plugs into your home network and then the app connects to. If you download the app and it will still work standalone it could give insights to know how long it stays connected and if there is any chance it might be connected even though the screen says it is not. Just guessing. Just sharing a tool that might help with troubleshooting.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> Can't say much about the car, I know you saw it was disconnected. Do you have any tools to watch your home network? There is an app called Fing, it can watch your network and show you what is connected. It was a stand alone app and think it will still work that way, but they also now have a physical device that plugs into your home network and then the app connects to. If you download the app and it will still work standalone it could give insights to know how long it stays connected and if there is any chance it might be connected even though the screen says it is not. Just guessing. Just sharing a tool that might help with troubleshooting.


OK! Great idea! So that reminded me that I have a view of the network by log-ing in. So this a partial view that shows the slower network that I hooked the car to (since I had an old network extender lying around)










So after I went out to the car, this is what it shows. BTW, it auto connected very quickly this time. happy about that.










So that has to be the car as it is 4:45 am and nothing else new would be there.

It has been about 10 minutes after I closed the car door and it is still connected. I am gonna leave it for about an hour and see if it is still connected....


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So I just looked again on my way out to the gym and it was disconnected. So sometime in the following 10 minutes it disconnected. 
It appears to have stayed connected between 10-20 minutes after I closed the door.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@LUXMAN I thought mine was disconnecting too it seems to ping it for 10 minute intervals can you run a data log to see how much data its pulling? this is what mine is showing


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

relidtm said:


> @LUXMAN I thought mine was disconnecting too it seems to ping it for 10 minute intervals can you run a data log to see how much data its pulling? this is what mine is showing


Interesting. I will see if that is possible when I get home from work this afternoon.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Well, even after talking to engineering all day, they still have my firmware update failing. 
Car will stay with them till mid next week. Kind of crazy.


----------



## Scrapps (Sep 17, 2017)

FYI there’s a 24.8 build delivered to my friend who got this car about a week ago. Car was on 24.7 when he got it.


Nvm. Just saw this was reported already!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Scrapps said:


> FYI there's a 24.8 build delivered to my friend who got this car about a week ago. Car was on 24.7 when he got it.


Seems all of them may have been superseded by 26.1. It just started rolling out in the last 4 to 5 hours. It has been installed on quite a few cars already. Just completed the update myself. Seems this release has what was in each of the 24.X's and add's beep on lock/unlock.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

relidtm said:


> @LUXMAN I thought mine was disconnecting too it seems to ping it for 10 minute intervals can you run a data log to see how much data its pulling? this is what mine is showing


I don't have the capability on the Router Login to see the data. But last night I did see RUBY was hooked up when she hadn't been driven for awhile. But this morning she wasn't.


----------

